

Crypto-Gram Newsletter – September 15, 2013 - njharman
https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram-1309.html

======
iclelland
What's with this posting? crypto-gram has been going for a long time (I've
been subscribed for at least a decade).

These days (since 2004 or so), the newsletter is essentially a compilation of
the month's postings on his blog; If there's something interesting in the
newsletter, people usually post a link to the actual blog post.

